# Savage Edge Teaser...



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Fellas, got the rifle out and shot it today. Here are a few pics to wet your whistle. Working on the video review tonight. Should have it posted by tomorrow sometime.

BTW, that first group, is three shots on the left then a flyer to the right. Yes, 100 yards, SUB MOA all the way!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey....nice manicured nails.

Good shooting ! now show us 300 yard groups. I really would be interested to see those .


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Cool, what flavor?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting ebbs. I'll look forward to more. What ammo are you using?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I think I remember him saying it was a .243


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice shooting ebbs. I'll look forward to more. What ammo are you using?


Those groups are with Hornady Custom Varmint in 58 grain Vmax molys. Had to video myself and do some other reviews too so I didn't get to test my handloads. I've got a solid place to shoot now though, so I'll be able to get out more.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes it is a .243. You like the moly coated?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats on getting out Ebbs. Looks like you got you a shooter. Keep us posted on your loads.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yes it is a .243. You like the moly coated?


They were accurate today, but for reloading I'm not a fan. Because they're so slick they play havoc with your pressures. If you don't compensate for that it'll result in lower velocity and faster drop. I don't need one more thing to worry about.



> Congrats on getting out Ebbs. Looks like you got you a shooter. Keep us posted on your loads.


Thanks Rowdy. It felt really good. Put a lot of video down so I didn't have time to work on my loads, but it was definitely past due and felt GREAT! Video rendering now, should be uploaded and done processing on YouTube around lunch time. At which point I'll post an article with my thoughts and the vid.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Complete review is up! Includes written, video and pics...

Savage Edge/Axis Review - SUB MOA Budget Gun


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats on your new member of the armory, great review and write-up.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Complete review is up! Includes written, video and pics...
> 
> Savage Edge/Axis Review - SUB MOA Budget Gun


I KNEW you had it posted somewhere else???? Thats what the movie industry does to a person?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

hassell said:


> I KNEW you had it posted somewhere else???? Thats what the movie industry does to a person?


LOL come on Rick! No harm intended!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Had same issue Hassel went back and said where did it go. With all my computer wisdom I was not surprised in my lost.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Had same issue Hassel went back and said where did it go. With all my computer wisdom I was not surprised in my lost.


 Yes the computer wisdom HA!! Some days are better then others!! I was amazed on the write up cause I was figuring on how many days it would have taken me to type that much, that extra hand does amazing things!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Why did you choose that load over others ?

I agree...nice gun for the money. When and if you have the time I would like to see long range results.

Nice job on the video.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Video and Review man!! Nice Gun!!


----------

